# English speaking secondary schools in Cyprus



## dsavva88 (Jul 20, 2011)

Does anyone know of any other english-speaking secondary schools in Cyprus apart from American Academy?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

dsavva88 said:


> Does anyone know of any other english-speaking secondary schools in Cyprus apart from American Academy?


The International school of Paphos.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Loads. Any town in particular?


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

There is a very good one in Peyia called TLC, Peyia, my daughter goes there.

Cherie


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

At the moment there is only one 'school' with full licences in Paphos district, International School of Paphos, thats not to say there are no others....just dont have the licences, be careful when choosing, 1 'school', in Emba, has been forced to close as they did not have the licences or had they ever applied for them!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

steveg63 said:


> At the moment there is only one 'school' with full licences in Paphos district, International School of Paphos, thats not to say there are no others....just dont have the licences, be careful when choosing, 1 'school', in Emba, has been forced to close as they did not have the licences or had they ever applied for them!


I have heard that several non licenced schools will not be allowed to re-open next term. It might be only rumour, but they do say there's no smoke without fire.


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

steveg63 said:


> At the moment there is only one 'school' with full licences in Paphos district, International School of Paphos, thats not to say there are no others....just dont have the licences, be careful when choosing, 1 'school', in Emba, has been forced to close as they did not have the licences or had they ever applied for them!


I no for sure that TLC have everything in place including there licences as they have a very well respected member of the community behind them. Other Schools not far from them have been forced to close.

Cherie:clap2:


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Cherie, you may want to check re the licences, I spoke with Chris (Head of TLC) when we were looking for a new 'school' when all this happened with St George 'School', he was very honest and informed me of the situation, he is confident that the licences will be granted but as of yet they do NOT have them, this was of June this year. I have friends who have kids there and they are all full of praise for what Chris and the staff are doing.
My understanding from various chats with 3rd party persons is that the teaching establishments are allowed to open prior to obtaining the licences, however they are 'obliged' to obtain these within 3yrs of opening, I believe TLC have been opened 1yr, I know the 2 that have been forced to close have been operating 'illegally' for 3yrs+.


Steve


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

This forum should be renamed to Paphos instead of Cyprus since it's just assumed the original poster could only have been referring to Paphos


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

zin said:


> This forum should be renamed to Paphos instead of Cyprus since it's just assumed the original poster could only have been referring to Paphos


Its just that most people who use this f orum seem to be based in Paphos.
It would be good if more people form other areas could give information about those areas but we can only give information about the area we know best.


----------



## spiceman (Jul 28, 2011)

dsavva88 said:


> Does anyone know of any other english-speaking secondary schools in Cyprus apart from American Academy?


Hi,

Following on the other replies. The only licensed school in Paphos is ISOP, we however were not happy and removed our children from there two years ago.

My understanding is that several Institutions operate but they are not licensed Schools and as such are not allowed to provide a primary education only a supplementary afternoon based education. 

I know that St George in Sea Caves has started the School license application but cannot comment on any others.

Best regards


----------

